

SPAW Editor Project is for Sale - edw519
http://blog.solmetra.com/2009/09/08/spaw-editor-project-is-for-sale/

======
hellotoby
A quick test on the demo to make some text bold and italic revealed this in
the source code:

<span style="font-weight: bold; font-style: italic;">Test</span><br />

Inline styles, really? What happened to <strong> and <em> tags?

